# Poppy's Babies



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are a few pics of our little babies. They are 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow what adorable babies, I love their coats, fabulous patterns. Mum looks completely over the moon with her family.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, they were clearly worth the waiting and worrying  
Fiona


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What lovely babies - they have nice colourings


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i love baby pics 
they are adorable and just so mmmmmm........ sweet


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

It was definately worth the wait, Mum and babies look fantastic!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We have named them after characters from the Lion King, following Daddy being called Mufasa. 
In order of pics we have, Kiara, Nala, Pumba and Timon.
They are just starting to find their feet now and are shuffling about. Wont be long before they are bouncing around.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Its when they start trying to run, now thats funny!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww wot cute pics....they are adorable


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are just gorgeous*


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahh they are so cute


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

awwww so sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what stunning coats they have gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so lovely
love the markings


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I want the white one!!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

such kissable babies!!!!  and Poppy is such a good mum-cat 

All beautiful - couldn't choose a fave out of any of them - too lovely 

Hope everyone is continuing to thrive.


----------

